# Off to Work



## Randog (May 2, 2007)




----------



## lasershot (May 2, 2007)

Hmm, theres just something about that picture... It might be the focusing on that one guy, a really nice black and white picture, what lens did you use?


----------



## Randog (May 2, 2007)

Thanks Laser, I used a Canon 17-40L Lens


----------



## joyride (May 2, 2007)

excellent panning!  I've tried, and know how hard it really is.  You made it look easy.


----------



## loser101 (May 2, 2007)

Great picture. Rare chance to get a pic like that and u nailed it. And it shows up SF =) ............... 

Good job


----------



## Tangerini (May 2, 2007)

I like this a lot  Excellent capture


----------



## Randog (May 3, 2007)

Thanks guy's for your very cool comments! ...Yeah I like the way this one turned out too, got lucky!


----------



## Antarctican (May 3, 2007)

This one really grabs me.  Excellent job panning, and it looks great in b/w.  Really well done!!


----------



## danir (May 3, 2007)

What a great picture.
The panning works beautifully.

Dani.


----------



## LaFoto (May 3, 2007)

I find panning pretty difficult, and you got the guy in focus and sharp - but GOING, too, obviously. Very well done! And I do like the contrasts here, i.e. the very BLACK and WHITE and little inbetween. 
Aaaand, in that I also agree with the others, it shows San Francisco in such a small but obvious manner. I do like that aspect in addition to all the rest!!!

Could it be you have not been here much, Randog?
If so, why?
And are you already beginning to plan your trip to Germany next year at the end of May? I hope you do! (see sig link)


----------



## Randog (May 3, 2007)

Thank-you Jeanne, Dani and Corinna! 

Corinna, I just pick the camera up after a long break. 
Germany sounds like fun! we will see, haven't been to Europe yet and that would give me the perfect excuse to go!


----------



## 250Gimp (May 3, 2007)

Wow, awesome capture!!  I like how you seem to have isolated the guy in focus, and yet the rest is just off.  B&W is perfect for this one.


----------



## avcabob (May 3, 2007)

This pic just makes me smile.

It also brings a simple little song to my head for some reason.


----------



## myopia (May 3, 2007)

amaz


----------



## Randog (May 4, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!


----------

